
Ask HN: Six-Hour Workday - enyars
I think it&#x27;s time to make the workdays 6 hours. Any thoughts?
======
derrick_jensen
No

Unless you are in a trade or union, you're competing against the rest of the
world. I don't think setting a precedent for working less has any positive
benefits long term.

This has a lot of nuance, since not all companies are ran in the same way, but
trying to optimize for efficiency and reducing the number of people hired
makes more sense to me.

